# Federal AutoMatch .22 Long Rifle



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm trying to run this through a fairly new M&P .22 but it does not recycle well. In fact it appears the slug is just rolling down the end of the barrel, with a slight powder charge. btw, the ammo is new...I guess. This gun has only seen about 100 rounds of CCI until I tried this stuff, with no problems. The lever gun eats it up nicely. 

Any idea's or experience with ammo like this? Thanks


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

AutoMatch attempts to have enough recoil impulse to function a semi-auto while remaining sub-sonic for accuracy. It works in some semi-autos, not so much in others.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've had same issues with that ammo, but no problem with standard CCI loads (which are subsonic).


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

It's ok ammo. My 10/22 doesn't seem to care for it but my cz kadet loves it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry to bring this back to life......

My little MP15-22 recently decided not to let any ammo through it. I bought it at Walmart, might have been the last one, but I decided against approaching them with the problem. Instead I asked our local hot shot gun store to send it back to Smith and Wesson. It was agreed and I was to expect it back in 4 weeks. 7 weeks later I called. S&W had never seen it so I called our local hot shot. He said there was a miscommunication and his own gunsmith had worked it over. 

Over?? I'll say he worked it over. The gun would absolutely not shoot anything. Norma's, CCI, Thunderbolts, Remingtons, Winchesters or Federals, nothing. 

Doing a little YouTube research I decided for a new firing pin. Good choice. Works great!

Now, the weirdness. It fired quick and easy with the Remingtons and Blazers. The Federals and Super X were ran through twice without a fire. Even through a 6 shooter they would not fire. 

Any thoughts?


----------

